# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Шаг от юношеского максимализма к цинизму.

## Irina

* Шаг от юношеского максимализма к цинизму.*

В течение жизни мнение человека о многом меняется. Даже на диаметрально противоположное мнение. В подростковом возрасте человек стремится выделиться из окружающих его людей. Совершает порой не совсем адекватные поступки, непонятные самому себе. В этот период для него зачастую не существует никаких моральных ценностей, никаких приоритетов. Со временем стремление выделиться немного утихает, вырабатываются и принципы, и приоритеты, и устанавливаются моральные ценности. И это, видимо, самый приятный период в жизни. Когда знаешь, что тебе нужно, действуешь по своим правилам, опираясь на свою мораль. Но приходит момент, когда начинаешь смотреть на всё с долей цинизма. Когда понимаешь, что всё в твоей жизни игра. Но ведь даже и то, что моральные ценности начинают рушиться – в этом нет ничего плохого. Всего лишь на их место приходят новые.

* Так почему же почти все с таким негативом относятся к цинизму? Ведь это очередной этап в жизни каждого человека. Не потому ли, что окружающие всё еще верят, а ты перестал? Не потому ли, что окружающие боятся понять, насколько хрупки их ценности? И как не стать циником? Чтоб всегда ходить в розовых очках с мыслями о том, что все твои устои верны. Да и нужно ли?*

----------


## Irina

> Но приходит момент, когда начинаешь смотреть на всё с долей цинизма. Когда понимаешь, что всё в твоей жизни игра.


Это здоровый вид циничности, но ещё не цинизм. А вот настоящий цинизм - это печально, но не смертельно. Каждому своё. Я отношусь к таким людям с пониманием. Ведь, если подумать, они выражают те мысли, которые мы зачастую просто боимся произнести вслух.

----------

